# PETRO MERSEY -ex- ESSO MERSEY



## julian anstis

PETRO MERSEY -ex- ESSO MERSEY built Birkenhead 1972, 12,323tns.
seen outbound from Avonmouth 1998.
photo courtesy P.W.Hobday.


----------



## Fairfield

As ESSO MERSEY she and her sisters were regulars on the Clyde at the Esso Terminal at Dunglass,Bowling.
This is one of the older vessels,ESSO MILFORD HAVEN inbound in 1986 for Dunglass.


----------



## trotterdotpom

I sailed on 'Esso Mersey' in the mid-70's (joined in Bowling) and got my one and only trip as "Electronics Officer". The only difference between being Sparks and Electronics officer was that I had to change lamps in the cargo control room (about 5000 a day during discharge!).

First time on a tanker, I found out what a "smoke-room" really was, that being the only place you were allowed to smoke - a foggy day in Fawley town! On the up-side, you could get pissed by going outside and sucking in naptha!

Sadly, I found an entry on the web where there was an explosion on board and someone was killed, in the '80s I think.


----------



## fred henderson

After the Exxon Valdez fiasco, Exxon/Esso decided it would be prudent PR to remove the corporate name and logo from their ships. 

Fred


----------



## davidpayne

*esso Mersey*

This ship suffered a pump room explosion in September 1991 at Fawley. Two people were killed. One of these was my mate called Stefan Scott who I sailed with in Shell tankers.
I believe that the incident has been investigated recently and any information would be gratfully recieved.


----------



## clydebelle

The incident was fully investigated by the MAIB and a full report was published at the time. It may be worth getting in touch with your local admiralty office/publisher and trying to obtain a copy


----------



## Larry Dev

Yes there were two fatalities, an AB died instantly in the explosion, the mate died a few days later in hospital due to shock as a result of his severe burns that he sufffered in the explosion. All very sad.


----------



## R58484956

Esso Mersey. Full repoprt by MAIB here http://www.maib.gov.uk/cms_resources/Esso_ mersey_pub_1996.pdf
21 pages long.


----------



## callpor

R58484956 said:


> Esso Mersey. Full repoprt by MAIB here http://www.maib.gov.uk/cms_resources/Esso_ mersey_pub_1996.pdf
> 21 pages long.


Esso Mersey was not only my last ship before coming ashore in 1979 but also my last command, so I have many nostalgic memories, having sailed on her frequently since 1972. The pumproom explosion causing two fatalites which occured in 1991 at Fawley was a tragedy of huge proportions however lessons were learned from the investigations and shared with industry not only by the MAIB but also by OCIMF. Interested members can access the OCIMF 1995 information paper on Pumproom Safety on www.ocimf.com which do***ents all these lessons for others to benefit. The attached thumbnail is courtesy of Skyfotos. Chris Allport


----------



## AJC

callpor said:


> Esso Mersey was not only my last ship before coming ashore in 1979 but also my last command, so I have many nostalgic memories, having sailed on her frequently since 1972. The pumproom explosion causing two fatalites which occured in 1991 at Fawley was a tragedy of huge proportions however lessons were learned from the investigations and shared with industry not only by the MAIB but also by OCIMF. Interested members can access the OCIMF 1995 information paper on Pumproom Safety on www.ocimf.com which do***ents all these lessons for others to benefit. The attached thumbnail is courtesy of Skyfotos. Chris Allport


Hi Chris,
Sad indeed, I was onboard the Mersey that trip!!
John Smith was the old man, 
Hope you are well
Regards
Alex Chapman


----------



## callpor

Alex,
How are you keeping?
Thriving in France with a little consultancy work on the side to keep the grey matter ticking. Hadn't spotted this post - responded to you on the Esso thread. Regards,
Chris


----------



## AJC

Larry Dev said:


> Yes there were two fatalities, an AB died instantly in the explosion, the mate died a few days later in hospital due to shock as a result of his severe burns that he sufffered in the explosion. All very sad.



Hi Larry,

Hope you are well, sad night, Stephan Scott was the AB, Brian Pickaver was the mate!!
Regards
Alex Chapman


----------

